# Forum Going Downhill.....?



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ahhhh this old chesnut again...... downhill no more I say..... rock bottom hit )

GaryC - love the sig.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Fuck me, you're alive! Welcome back young man!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Fuck me I am..... cheers wee man


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Fuck me I am..... cheers wee man


Was wondering what happened to you the other day :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Thought TTotal was back :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Thought TTotal was back :wink:


No ...he's worse!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thought TTotal was back :wink:
> ...


What, than you?? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Impossible!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Fuck me, you're alive! Welcome back young man!


He's been away doing some research for me on what laptop I should buy. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck me, you're alive! Welcome back young man!
> ...


What? A PhD in what laptop to buy???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thought you had had enough of the chavs in MK1's and vested your interest elsewhere. Now your back - macs are better :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Thought you had had enough of the chavs in MK1's and vested your interest elsewhere. Now your back - macs are better :roll: :wink:


Now where did I put my book of standard "PC v Mac" replies?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Phucking kunt. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

perhaps but now it opens in it's own tab everytime - cool :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> Phucking kunt. :roll:


Vagman indeed :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> perhaps but now it opens in it's own tab everytime - cool :wink:


 :wink: about bloody time too!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Ahhhh this old chesnut again...... downhill no more I say..... rock bottom hit )
> 
> GaryC - love the sig.


Fuck me - just loaded up the (borrowed) Volvo to head up your way tomorrow. Oban and Argyll look out.

Glad you are safe sir. Thought you had checked out.

Glad you like the sig. I am sure the irony of a n other clearly not even knowing what a double negative is, let alone how to spot one, had not escaped your notice. Makes me smile every time I see it.  :lol:

Oh and whilst addressing you lot North of the border - Brett - soz could not find MS home link stuff in my inbox and ran out of time. But you may console yourself by knowing that our mutual friend Popey is jus about to take delivery of a new R8 in favout of a C4s that replaced the lemon DB9. AND he only ordered it in Jan this year. Mind you he bought an A4 2.0tdi last year so Audi CS must be favouring him. :lol: :lol:

I told him a mazza GT would better suit the old fkr ..


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Oban and Argyll look out.


One of my favourite parts of the country. Spent many happy hours diving up the Sound of Mull. Enjoy but drive carefully with your precious cargo


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lovely place.


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice pics 

My home town as well, glad to see it wasn't raining for a change :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sheesh Gary, the kids are growing up fast! Thought you only had the one though...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....2 built-in babysitters came with the elegance package. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> ....2 built-in babysitters came with the elegance package. :wink:


Nice - what happens when you move upmarket from a Volvo then?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Christ Gary, don't show everyone we have beautiful scenery AND nice weather! All the English will want to come for a holiday.... <sheesh>


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Christ Gary, don't show everyone we have beautiful scenery AND nice weather! All the English will want to come for a holiday.... <sheesh>


Why not? Everyone needs to visit Wales at some point...

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

..........ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ....2 built-in babysitters came with the elegance package. :wink:
> ...


The service bills and depreciation go up accordingly, but the coffee in reception is a little nicer? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gary - is your left leg shorter than your right?

(or are all the Lochs in Scotland on the piss?)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"Campbeltown Loch I Wish You Were Whisky" - says it all really & I've certainly put my fair share of whisky into that loch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> "Campbeltown Loch I Wish You Were Whisky" - says it all really & I've certainly put my fair share of whisky into that loch.


One more time throguh the filtration system eh?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Gary - is your left leg shorter than your right?
> 
> (or are all the Lochs in Scotland on the piss?)


Well one does have to allow for the curvature of the earth. And a bottle of Faustino I.


----------

